# serverauth files



## balanga (Apr 21, 2021)

I have numerous 'serverauth.***' files in my home directory. They seem to be related to xorg. Some have been hanging around for a long time. What is the recommended way of deleting them automatically after some period?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2021)

If you make sure you're not logged in you can remove all of them. They're created when you run `startx`. They should be automatically cleaned up if you exit X normally.


----------

